# Question about my Samsung plasma



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I purchased a 57" Samsung plasma display about 2 years ago and now I am noticing that on light backgrounds, white, off white, light yellow and gray, there is this bar that comes and goes in the upper third of the screen which looks kind of bluish and flickers. I see it whether I am watch live, recorded or discs. Does this sound like something is going wrong with the set or maybe just needs a service call to adjust it. Thanks for any assistance...


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

seern said:


> I purchased a 57" Samsung plasma display about 2 years ago and now I am noticing that on light backgrounds, white, off white, light yellow and gray, there is this bar that comes and goes in the upper third of the screen which looks kind of bluish and flickers. I see it whether I am watch live, recorded or discs. Does this sound like something is going wrong with the set or maybe just needs a service call to adjust it. Thanks for any assistance...


Did you figure out what is wrong with your samsung?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

seern said:


> I purchased a 57" Samsung plasma display about 2 years ago and now I am noticing that on light backgrounds, white, off white, light yellow and gray, there is this bar that comes and goes in the upper third of the screen which looks kind of bluish and flickers. I see it whether I am watch live, recorded or discs. Does this sound like something is going wrong with the set or maybe just needs a service call to adjust it. Thanks for any assistance...


I'd recommend a Google search of your model, or if you're an AVS forum member a search of the thread created for that model, to see if anyone else is experiencing the anomalies you describe and what they've found to be the remedy. If that turns up nothing, call Samsung about it. Check back with what you find please.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 2, 2012)

Another good place to check is the "BadCaps" forum
Fixing those sets is not all that difficult or expensive


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

KJINTF said:


> Another good place to check is the "BadCaps" forum
> Fixing those sets is not all that difficult or expensive


cool forum.

I suspect by your signature, you may become quite popular here.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 2, 2012)

Looking forward to helping out here 

I see way too many nice things taken to the county dump instead of getting them repaired. Personally I have 6 or 8 large screen HDTV's LCD and Plasma's both that I picked up from the dumpster and are now working great in the shop, barn and house


----------

